# All NCAA Teams



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

1st Team
G - Quincy Douby
G - JJ Reddick
F - Adam Morrison
F - Nick Fazekas
C - Shelden Williams

2nd Team
G - Dee Brown
G - Randy Foye
F - Rudy Gay
F - Brandon Roy
C - Glen Davis

3rd Team
G - Chris Quinn
G - Rodney Stucky
F - P.J. Tucker
F - Craig Smith
C - J.P. Batista

Honorable Mention 
Paul Milsap
Kevin Pittsnogle
Paul Davis
Maurice Ager
Marco Killingsworth
Hassan Adams
Leon Powe
Tyrus Thomas
Jarius Jackson
Curtis Stinston


ect.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Ghost said:


> 1st Team
> G - Quincy Douby
> G - JJ Reddick
> F - Adam Morrison
> ...



No way Dee Brown is 2nd team. He shouldn't be on any of the all-america teams.

One of the most overhyped players in the nation.

Luckily, people are starting to catch on. A popular sports radio host in Chicago is claiming that he's not even one of the top 20 point guards in the nation. While I think that's a major overstatement, I definitely don't think he's an all-american.

I do like your inclusion of Shelden Williams on the first team, though.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Ghost said:


> 1st Team
> G - Quincy Douby
> G - JJ Reddick
> F - Adam Morrison
> ...


Nice first team. I'm a little miffed that you didn't mention Mike Gansey or Marcus Williams though. I htink they're both Honorable mentions at the least. Definitely over Adams, Ager, Thomas, and Jackson. Also Terrence Dials is the best big man in the Big Ten, so he definitely deserves to be on there over Paul Davis. Also, I'm definitely not feeling Chris Quinn.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ghost said:


> 1st Team
> G - Quincy Douby
> G - JJ Reddick
> F - Adam Morrison
> ...



Nice choices with Stuckey and Batista 3rd team...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

The Truth said:


> No way Dee Brown is 2nd team. He shouldn't be on any of the all-america teams.
> 
> One of the most overhyped players in the nation.
> 
> ...


Let me ask you this, without Dee Brown, where is Illinois right now?

Answer: Definitely nowhere near the top of the Big Ten as they are right now.

Just because he doesn't shoot 45 times a game like JJ and Morrison do, doesn't mean he isn't as effective to his team as those two are to theirs.

Not one of the top 20 in the nation? Please...give me 20 guys better than him.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> Let me ask you this, without Dee Brown, where is Illinois right now?
> 
> Answer: Definitely nowhere near the top of the Big Ten as they are right now.
> 
> ...


As he shouldn't be, he's shooting 36% from the field and 31% from behind the 3 point line...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Nice first team. I'm a little miffed that you didn't mention Mike Gansey or Marcus Williams though. I htink they're both Honorable mentions at the least. Definitely over Adams, Ager, Thomas, and Jackson. Also Terrence Dials is the best big man in the Big Ten, so he definitely deserves to be on there over Paul Davis. Also, I'm definitely not feeling Chris Quinn.



I put ect because there are like 50 more players who could go there.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Where is Rodney Carney?????????????????????????????????????????????????? :curse: :curse:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Darius Washington needs some recognition as well...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Let me ask you this, without Dee Brown, where is Illinois right now?
> 
> Answer: Definitely nowhere near the top of the Big Ten as they are right now.
> 
> ...



Like I said, it was a sports radio host who claimed he wasn't a top 20 point guard, not me. However, I do agree that he's drastically overrated.

Like zagsfan said, he's shooting 36% from the field and 31% from the line. And his assist-to-turnover ratio is under 2:1, so it's not like he's lighting the world on fire as a distributor.

Don't even bring up the number of shots Redick and Morrison take. They take far more shots than Dee, but they make a far higher percentage at the same time.

Don't get me wrong, I think Dee is a nice player. But he's definitely not All-America worthy.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i'd put Afflalo on the 3rd team list. Considering Nevada has been disappointing i'd probably drop Fazekas off the 1st team. Also wouldnt put Dee on either of the lists


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't try to make a "team" (G,G,F,F,C). That forces you to leave off some guys who are better players.

*First Team:*
JJ Redick
Adam Morrison
Shelden Williams
Brandon Roy
Randy Foye

Paul Davis need not be on any list. Period. Davis, Gay and another one of the Nova boys should be somewhere next in line.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Like I said, it was a sports radio host who claimed he wasn't a top 20 point guard, not me. However, I do agree that he's drastically overrated.
> 
> Like zagsfan said, he's shooting 36% from the field and 31% from the line. And his assist-to-turnover ratio is under 2:1, so it's not like he's lighting the world on fire as a distributor.
> 
> ...


Yes he is.. That's the thing.. Illinois is NOTHING, N O T H I N G without Dee.. Sure even I agree he's overrated but the fact is he makes everyone around him better.. Did ya'll ever think for a 2nd that Dee has to jack up a bunch of shots? Sure he doesnt shoot good but take everything into effect if your smart.. Illinois averages a weak 70 PPG.. Dee 15 and contributes 6 assists per game which lays out to be 27 points a game.. Which Roughly is 39% of this team in a game.. Illinois gives up 58 PPG so 
most of the time he gives them 47% of the offense that is needed for this team to win.. 

I just love the he's vastly overated stuff and not lighting the world on fire.. I agree he's overrated from an Illini fan but you'd have to be vastly retarded to not know what he's meant to the Illini team this year and the past years. You also have to take into affect his new role on a team.. a PG.. His 5.8 APG, 3.0 TOPG isnt brilliant but you try making the transition from a year you play off guard to a PG that has to run a team with no other good players besides Augustine. Even Augustine knows that Dee has made him a better player this year.. Dont be stupid because he's 'vastly overrated' just know what he means to the Illini in his 4 year career. That is.. QUITE A LOT!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Any All-America list worth anything has to include Brandon Roy on the first team. He's closer to Morrison and Redick than anybody else in the country is to him...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I would go: 

G Randy Foye
G JJ Redick
G Brandon Roy
F Adam Morrison
F Tyler Hansbrough

IMO, Dee Brown is not a first or second team All-American most nights. He is a liability in the halfcourt most times, which is only exagerated by Illinois playing a slower pace this year. He would be perfect for a freewheeling, up and down system, but he doesn't play in one of those.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

G Rajon Rondo (not being a homer but he is the best, really)
G JJ Redick
F Adam Morrison
F Rudy Gay
C Glen Davis


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> IMO, Dee Brown is not a first or second team All-American most nights. He is a liability in the halfcourt most times, which is only exagerated by Illinois playing a slower pace this year. He would be perfect for a freewheeling, up and down system, but he doesn't play in one of those.


Eh not this year.. Just honorable mention though.. He means a lot to this team and there's nobody that can deny that..


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

1st Team:

G Randy Foye
G JJ Redick
F Brandon Roy
F Adam Morrison
C Shelden Williams

Morrison, Redick, and Williams are absolute locks for first team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Roye is too. East coast bias.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I said it before tonight, but tonight confirmed it. Can anybody honestly say that Tyler Hansbrough isn't one of the top 5 players in the nation? He won't get first team because he is a freshman, but as far as I'm concerned, he's earned the 4th spot on my All-America team.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Shelden shouldn't be on the 1st team (althogh obviously he will). He gets dominated almost every time he faces an above-average big man. He's good but not one of the best 5 players in the country.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I said it before tonight, but tonight confirmed it. Can anybody honestly say that Tyler Hansbrough isn't one of the top 5 players in the nation? He won't get first team because he is a freshman, but as far as I'm concerned, he's earned the 4th spot on my All-America team.


He's a stud...He's one of my favorite players to watch in the college game....Plays with so much heart and hustle....I'm looking forward to following him throughout his career...


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

iverson101 said:


> Shelden shouldn't be on the 1st team (althogh obviously he will). He gets dominated almost every time he faces an above-average big man. He's good but not one of the best 5 players in the country.


You couldn't be more wrong. Without Williams, Duke would be embarassingly poor on the defensive end. He is the only factor that keeps their defense somewhat respectable. Opposing guards blow by Duke's perimeter defenders with such ease, it forces Williams to essentially guard 2 at a time.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hoopla said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. Without Williams, Duke would be embarassingly poor on the defensive end. He is the only factor that keeps their defense somewhat respectable. Opposing guards blow by Duke's perimeter defenders with such ease, it forces Williams to essentially guard 2 at a time.


Blame K, who is obsessed with a guard intensive overplaying scheme that lets Duke be backdoored to death. Shelden is a good player but not a Top 5 one in the country. The sad thing was he is a lock to make the team before the season even started, no matter how he played.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

iverson101 said:


> Blame K, who is obsessed with a guard intensive overplaying scheme that lets Duke be backdoored to death. Shelden is a good player but not a Top 5 one in the country. The sad thing was he is a lock to make the team before the season even started, no matter how he played.


He's averaging 19 points, 10 boards, and nearly 4 blocks a game. He's shooting 59% from the floor and 74% from the line.

I think his spot on the All-America team is more than justified.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he goes to duke, therefore it will never be justified


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Tyler Hansbrough deserves to be on a team and I've only seen 1 person even mention him.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> he goes to duke, therefore it will never be justified


Come on, TM. You know that's exactly why it is justified.

I'll never understand the "Duke against the world" attitude, when Duke gets more positive media attention and hype than any other program in the country.

Shelden Williams isn't even the best player on his own team. He isn't even the best post player in his own conference. And he still is going to make the first team in a landslide. 

But "Duke against the world..." You show 'em!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> But "Duke against the world..." You show 'em!


It will never be justified in the mind of a UNC fan (iverson101). Know for sure next time what I'm referring to before going on some rant.

6-8 media channels were covering Duke last night. Any time they lose, it's the front page of every internet sports site. They get too much attention. Anyone with one eye can see that.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Come on, TM. You know that's exactly why it is justified.
> 
> I'll never understand the "Duke against the world" attitude, when Duke gets more positive media attention and hype than any other program in the country.
> 
> ...



While I think Hansborough is a tremendous player, and is defnitely far better than Shelden was as a freshman, I don't think it's fair to say that Hansborough is a better player right now. 

There scoring averages and shooting percentages are nearly identical. However, Shelden is undoubtedly a better rebounder and a better defender.

Regards


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

The Truth said:


> While I think Hansborough is a tremendous player, and is defnitely far better than Shelden was as a freshman, I don't think it's fair to say that Hansborough is a better player right now.
> 
> There scoring averages and shooting percentages are nearly identical. However, Shelden is undoubtedly a better rebounder and a better defender.
> 
> Regards


He's a better defender, because of his shot blocking. He's not a better rebounder. Duke doesn't have anybody else near the basket, while Hansbrough has two other players on his team that are excellent rebounders. If there is a loose ball near the basket, I take Hansbrough every time.

During this UNC run, Hansbrough has taken his game to an entirely new level. It doesn't show up in the season stats just yet, but he is clearly a better player than Shelden Williams right now.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> He's a better defender, because of his shot blocking. He's not a better rebounder. Duke doesn't have anybody else near the basket, while Hansbrough has two other players on his team that are excellent rebounders. If there is a loose ball near the basket, I take Hansbrough every time.
> 
> During this UNC run, Hansbrough has taken his game to an entirely new level. It doesn't show up in the season stats just yet, but he is clearly a better player than Shelden Williams right now.


Shelden is a better rebounder and a game changing defender.

Regards


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

JJ Redick
Adam Morrison
Tyler Hansbrough
Sheldon Williams
Brandon Roy

That is your first team All-America's and it's not even close. If you don't agree with it it's because you're retarded.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Shelden is a better rebounder and a game changing defender.
> 
> Regards


Then why does he get burned so often on the defensive end?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Truth said:


> While I think Hansborough is a tremendous player, and is defnitely far better than Shelden was as a freshman, I don't think it's fair to say that Hansborough is a better player right now.
> 
> There scoring averages and shooting percentages are nearly identical. However, Shelden is undoubtedly a better rebounder and a better defender.
> 
> Regards


Blocked Shots does not always have a good correlation to defensive ability. Example #1 - Shelden Williams


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> If you don't agree with it it's because you're retarded.


:laugh:

I like that


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

As mentioned earlier, Hansbrough isn't in Williams' league as a defender or rebounder. And Williams' function in his defense is primarily as a help defender. The value of a help defender as a big man is immense, especially for this current Duke team. That is traditionally how Coach K sets up his defense. Battier and Grant Hill didn't make a name for themselves in man defense (although, Hill was excellent in this facet as well); it was their help defense which set them apart. If Williams was replaced with Boateng (sp?) on the defensive end alone, Duke would have double digit losses right now.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jonathan Watters said:


> He's a better defender, because of his shot blocking. He's not a better rebounder. Duke doesn't have anybody else near the basket, while Hansbrough has two other players on his team that are excellent rebounders. If there is a loose ball near the basket, I take Hansbrough every time.
> 
> During this UNC run, Hansbrough has taken his game to an entirely new level. It doesn't show up in the season stats just yet, but he is clearly a better player than Shelden Williams right now.


Well put.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Hoopla said:


> As mentioned earlier, Hansbrough isn't in Williams' league as a defender or rebounder. And Williams' function in his defense is primarily as a help defender. The value of a help defender as a big man is immense, especially for this current Duke team. That is traditionally how Coach K sets up his defense. Battier and Grant Hill didn't make a name for themselves in man defense (although, Hill was excellent in this facet as well); it was their help defense which set them apart. If Williams was replaced with Boateng (sp?) on the defensive end alone, Duke would have double digit losses right now.


Williams appears to be a better rebounder because he is the only Blue Devil in the paint most of time. UNC has tall, athletic players constantly slashing to the basket, instead of four players standing around spotting up on the perimeter. There is no doubt in my mind that Hansbrough is Williams' equal on the glass.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Williams appears to be a better rebounder because he is the only Blue Devil in the paint most of time. UNC has tall, athletic players constantly slashing to the basket, instead of four players standing around spotting up on the perimeter. There is no doubt in my mind that Hansbrough is Williams' equal on the glass.


Having slashers doesn't decrease offensive rebounding opportunities; it increases it. Dribble penetration, and the inevitable help defense it draws, results in free lanes for big men to crash the boards (ie, no one to box them out). A jump shooting team allows the defense to get in position to box out properly. And Hansbrough has slightly better offensive rebounding figures anyway - it's the defensive end where Williams does such an outstanding job clearing the boards in heavy traffic.


----------

